# Sehr niedringe Frames trotz guter Hardware



## ZeroKey (1. September 2013)

Hallo Leute!

Ich bin seit drei Wochen mal wieder dem WoT Fieber verfallen, allerdings wird mein Spaß durch sehr niedrige Frames gebremst. Ich habe eigentlich konstant nicht mehr als 25FPS und nicht weniger als 18FPS.

Das Problem tritt auf jeder Karte auf und ist auch unabhängig von dem, was gerade auf dem Bildschirm passiert.

Hier mal meine Hardware:

Intel i7-860 @ 4,2Ghz
8GB Ripjaws @ 1600Mhz (2x800MHz)
Nvidia GeForce GTX 570 Phantom @ 900MHz (GPU), 1800MHz (Shader), 2050MHz (Memory), 1,1mV

Gespielt wird das ganze auf einem 16:10 Monitor mit 1920x1200.

Hier mal ein screen von meinen Grafiksettings. Wenn ich daran herum spiele, ändert sich nichts an den Frames.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte irgend Jemand eine Erklärung für mein Problem haben, wäre das schon eine große Hilfe. Eine Lösung wäre allerdings noch besser 

Vielen Dank im voraus,


MfG


ZeroKey


Edit: Ganz vergessen, meine Treiber sind natürlich auf dem neusten Stand und die Temps sind auch gut. Graka geht nie über 70°C und CPU nie über 70°C.


----------



## Deathranger (1. September 2013)

Hum ich wird fast schätzen liegt etweder an alte treiber, oder zu hohre temps oder Die cpu ist etwas alt ich mit mein system hab immer so 80 fps ^^


----------



## ZeroKey (1. September 2013)

Deathranger schrieb:


> Hum ich wird fast schätzen liegt etweder an alte treiber, oder zu hohre temps oder Die cpu ist etwas alt ich mit mein system hab immer so 80 fps ^^


 
Danke, dass du mich darauf hingewiesen hast, dass ich ein paar Sachen vergessen habe. Treiber sind die neusten und die Temps sind auch im Rahmen. Diese CPU ist stark genug, um für noch mindestens ein Jahr, alles auf Maximum zu spielen. CPUs sind schon lange nicht mehr so wichtig für Spiele, die Graka ist der casus knaxus.


----------



## SilentMan22 (1. September 2013)

Vielleicht System zugemüllt? (Zu viel Huntergrundlast...)


----------



## DirtyRolando (2. September 2013)

setz den pc mal neu auf kann in solchen fällen manchmal wunder bewirken!


----------



## biosmanager (2. September 2013)

Mal andere Games ausprobiert? Vielleicht hast du ja aus Versehen gigantische AA-Einstellungen oder Ähnliches im Treiber forciert.


----------



## xActionx (2. September 2013)

Überprüf mal deine Temps mit dem MSI Afterburner.

Edit: Sry hab grad gelesen dass die Temps ok sind. Du könntest mal Vsync im Treriber deaktivieren


----------



## Homerclon (2. September 2013)

Die CPU ist ausreichend.
Ich hab nur ein Athlon II X3 450 (3,2GHz) @ X4 und erreiche, außer in manchen Situationen, deutlich mehr FPS als nur 18-25. (Bei deutlich geringeren Grafikdetails. - Wobei mir einige davon schlicht nicht gefallen, und deshalb deaktiviert sind.)

AA im Treiber zu erzwingen, würde bei WoT zu Grafikfehler führen, oder schlicht nicht angewendet werden.
WoT unterstützt nämlich kein MSAA/SSAA, nur Posteffect-AA funktioniert.
AFAIR hat mal jemand geschrieben das man bei WoT mit einer NVIDIA-GraKa durch inoffizielle Tools, AA zum Arbeiten überreden kann. Bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## LaTillinator (2. September 2013)

also ich würd komplett alles im Hintergrund abschalten außer wot, mit dem task manager aber das sollte klar sein  , als ich sowas mal hatte hab ich mal die neuen Treiber gegen die alten ausgetauscht, dann neu gestartet - keine Veränderung dann in mein efibios gegangen und alles auf max Performance gestellt, auch keine Veränderung außer das mein PC gejault hat wie sau dann hab ich das spiel links liegen lassen und das erst nach 2 Wochen ( und einem Update) siehe da - es hat geklappt - wenn du Premium hast ist es ärgerlich 

hoffe ich konnte helfen.... seid gnädig


----------



## ASD_588 (2. September 2013)

> Die cpu ist etwas alt ich mit mein system hab immer so 80 fps ^^


die ist auf 4,2 GHz übertaktet 

wen du wot spielst schlatet die gtx dan in den 3d modus?


----------



## Deathranger (2. September 2013)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> die ist auf 4,2 GHz übertaktet
> 
> wen du wot spielst schlatet die gtx dan in den 3d modus?


 ah edit ne meinst nicht mich


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (2. September 2013)

Ich würde dir auch raten Windows komplett neu aufzusetzen, hört sich nämlich stark nach nem Treiberproblem an. Da deine Hardware für WoT absolut ausreichend ist, wird dir wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben. Eventuell mal deine Antivirus,- bzw. Antimailwareprogramme checken, unter umständen blockieren die im Hintergrund etwas. Auch deine Firewall solltest du mal prüfen, denn die Grafik bei WoT ist zum Teil von Wargaming auf die Server verlagert wurden und eine reibungslose Internetverbindung ist da pflicht.


----------



## ZeroKey (2. September 2013)

SilentMan22 schrieb:


> Vielleicht System zugemüllt? (Zu viel Huntergrundlast...)



Ne, da bin ich minimalistisch. Bei mir läuft nur das nötigste.



DirtyRolando schrieb:


> setz den pc mal neu auf kann in solchen fällen manchmal wunder bewirken!



Werde ich wohl pder übel machen müssen -.-



biosmanager schrieb:


> Mal andere Games ausprobiert? Vielleicht hast du ja aus Versehen gigantische AA-Einstellungen oder Ähnliches im Treiber forciert.



Also BF3, ARMA, War Thunder und Total War laufen alle super.



ASD_588 schrieb:


> die ist auf 4,2 GHz übertaktet
> 
> wen du wot spielst schlatet die gtx dan in den 3d modus?



Jap.



Hardwarefreak81 schrieb:


> Ich würde dir auch raten Windows komplett neu aufzusetzen, hört sich nämlich stark nach nem Treiberproblem an. Da deine Hardware für WoT absolut ausreichend ist, wird dir wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben. Eventuell mal deine Antivirus,- bzw. Antimailwareprogramme checken, unter umständen blockieren die im Hintergrund etwas. Auch deine Firewall solltest du mal prüfen, denn die Grafik bei WoT ist zum Teil von Wargaming auf die Server verlagert wurden und eine reibungslose Internetverbindung ist da pflicht.



Ja werde ich machen müssen, allerdings bin ich kein großer Fan davon, ist immer so ein Stress -.-


----------



## biosmanager (2. September 2013)

Du könntest mal versuchen, nacheinander verschiedene Grafikeinstellungen EINZELN zu ändern um festzustellen, wann die FPS signifikant ansteigen.
So könnte man versuchen, das Problem in der Grafik-Pipeline zu lokalisieren.


----------



## PcGamer512 (3. September 2013)

Also ich hab ein ähnliches problem hab zwar allse max un full hd aber so 115fps un jetzt kommts bei mir gibt es immer fps einbrüche klar wot is schlecht mehrkernoptimiert aber dass das so schwankt bis auf 40 runter un wieder hoch ist schon frechheit da ich aktuelles gutes system besitze.

Und diees fps drops nerven manchmal tierisch


----------



## ZeroKey (3. September 2013)

biosmanager schrieb:


> Du könntest mal versuchen, nacheinander verschiedene Grafikeinstellungen EINZELN zu ändern um festzustellen, wann die FPS signifikant ansteigen.
> So könnte man versuchen, das Problem in der Grafik-Pipeline zu lokalisieren.



Werde mich mal dran setzten.



PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Also ich hab ein ähnliches problem hab zwar allse max un full hd aber so 115fps un jetzt kommts bei mir gibt es immer fps einbrüche klar wot is schlecht mehrkernoptimiert aber dass das so schwankt bis auf 40 runter un wieder hoch ist schon frechheit da ich aktuelles gutes system besitze.
> 
> Und diees fps drops nerven manchmal tierisch


 
Starke  Framedrops können durch verschiedene Sachen entstehen. Auf der einen  Seite kann es z.B. an SLI/Crossfire Systemen liegen, aber auch am voll  laufen des VRAMs. Bei deinem Monitor kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht  vorstellen, dass dein VRAM voll läuft.
Also musst du mal deine  Hintergrundprogramme durch gehen und überlegen, welche davon, hin und  wieder mal, starke HDD spikes haben. An der Stelle wäre interessant zu  wissen, auf was für einer HDD/SSD das Spiel liegt. Wenn es auf einer HDD  liegt, kann es schon mal passieren, dass die FPS drops schlicht weg  durch die Zugriffszeiten deiner HDD zustande kommen. Sollte da nichts zu  finden sein, wird es dann wohl oder übel an WoTs schlechter Optimierung  liegen.


MfG


ZeroKey



*Edit*: Habe mal mit den Einstellungen herum gespielt und konnte mit dem ausschalten von Schatten und extra Effekten etwa 10-15 FPS raus holen. Durch das erhöhen der Priorität des Tasks, habe ich noch mal 5 FPS raus geholt und durch das ändern der Core-Affinität, habe ich noch mal 3-5 FPS raus geholt. Die Frames sind zwar immer noch nicht stabil, aber brechen jetzt meist nicht weiter als bis auf 25 FPS ein.
Der Trick beim ändern der Core-Affinität ist es, erst die Affinität auf einen Core zu setzten und danach wieder auf alle 8. Seltsamerweise wird dann das Spiel auf 4 Cores verteilt, statt auf einem zu laufen. Verstehe zwar nicht warum und wie, Hauptsache es funktioniert


----------



## SilentMan22 (3. September 2013)

ZeroKey schrieb:


> Ne, da bin ich minimalistisch. Bei mir läuft nur das nötigste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Installier doch vorher vielleicht mal die Grafiktreiber komplett neu, wirklich ALLES zurücksetzen, auch nVidiaInspector, MSI Afterburner, etc. wenn du sowas nutzt. Wenn das nichts hilft, kannst du immernoch neu aufsetzen!


----------



## XP1500Monster (7. September 2013)

in Patch 8.9 oder 9.0 soll angeblich multicore-Unterstützung kommen, aber die Infos vom Devteam sind sehr ungenau. Nach ihren Aussagen wird WoT bis zu 4 Kerne Unterstützen.


----------



## ZeroKey (8. September 2013)

XP1500Monster schrieb:


> in Patch 8.9 oder 9.0 soll angeblich multicore-Unterstützung kommen, aber die Infos vom Devteam sind sehr ungenau. Nach ihren Aussagen wird WoT bis zu 4 Kerne Unterstützen.


 
Wollen wir mal hoffen!


----------



## PcGamer512 (9. September 2013)

yes hab ja 4 kerner hoofen wirs mal dannhab ich auch endlich ruhige fps etwas später wird auch dx11 unterstützung kommen also freut euch drauf


----------



## Frontline25 (17. Oktober 2013)

Es ist so ein problem mit wot und multicore ...
Besitze 8 kerne ... 1 liegt auf 100% der 2 auf 10-20 und alle restlichen auf 1-7 %. Gpu schwankt oft von 20-80 % 
wenn wot endlich ihre neue engine bekommt und mal wenigstens 4 kerne benutz und nicht 1 werden alle davon profitieren


----------

